# Saturday - Memorial Day Weekend at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I wanted to gauge interest in making this week's race a little extra special while Buddy is out of town and talked to a couple of guys about putting up some prizes. No problem!

Spread the word and encourage everyone (the more the merrier) to make it to *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida this Saturday night so we can run a real good program.

Amateur NASCAR - Flexi-style chassis - Chinese-made 16D motor - 48 pitch gears. Tech opens at 7:30pm 

We already have a few prizes lined up (and are accepting more):

A Tom Marlowe prepped Cheetah 11 chassis
An Eddie Broyles prepped 16D Motor
An Eddie Stilley painted NASCAR or GTP body
A Rollin Isbell painted NASCAR body
A $150 Gift Certificate toward a _Who Dat Custom Slot Box_
A Manufacturer Gift Bag



Let me know if you can make it. I'm looking forward to seeing y'all this Saturday.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Wish I was going to be there... would not mind some of those for myself! :thumbsup:

I'm going to vist the Mouse with the family for the long weekend. So James, Rollin, Tom and Johnny are running the shop for a couple of days.
:wave:


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Shameless bump

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*NASCAR Extravaganza Race Results*

Thank you to all of the racers who came to *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* for the *Memorial Day Weekend NASCAR Extravaganza*.

Here are the results:

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Mike Rigsby - 182
2. Doug Smith - 178.19
3. John Parks - 178.7
4. Rick Tomlinson - 176
5. Erik Setzer - 174
6. Larry Ulsch - 173
7. Lee Pinkstaff - 169

Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby - 4.937079 on Yellow
Fast Lap - Erik Setzer - 4.937202 on Orange

This race was probably better run than the No Breakout race. Doug had built a two or three lap lead over Mike and Erik just past the halfway point of the race. In part because Mike found the breakout beeper a couple of times -- as did Rick. Then late in the race Doug's car lost some of its top end and developed a handling issue. John Parks got off to a slow start and then steadily moved up through the field and just ran out of time or he would have caught Doug's ailing car. Rick was down on horsepower early and then flipped his braid and broke out. Erik (and Tom) came in to support the track and get ready to resume racing on Wednesday nights. Next thing you know, Erik was driving one of Johnny Banks' cars and ran with the leaders through the early parts of the race. Larry made a welcomed Saturday night experience and showed that he can run with the best of them. Pinkie was in cruise mode and got up on the wheel late to close the gap a little.


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 195
2. Eddie Broyles - 190
3. Tom Marlowe - 184
4. Mike Rigsby - 180
5. Johnny Banks - 168
6. Rollin Isbell - 140 (DNF - pinion)
7. JP Snyder - 39 (DNF - body & tire)
8. Eddie Stilley - 27 (DNF - controller & handling)

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.664093 on Red
Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.664304 on Black

This week JT showed that he can win with his own car, too. And when you combine a fast car with a very good driver ---- and a little racing luck, it's a tough combination to beat. Eddie Broyles once again suffered some chassis damage that caused him to run just a bit more conservative through the corners and let JT get away a little at a time. Tom was down on horsepower tonight and earned a well-fought 3rd place finish. Mike drove a very consistent race with his "A" car to bring home fourth. Johnny saw one body get destroyed and then borrowed a body from Tom. What a difference! Johnny was suddenly the fastest car on the track but too much time with the ill-handling, ill-fated body had already cost him a better finish. Rollin ran into a parked car or two and then fought back to get on the same lap as Tom and only one off of Eddie when the pinion spun in the seventh heat. JP ran into body issues, handling issues and eventually lost a tire to bring his night to a close --- which still didn't dampen his spirits having just graduated from High School. Eddie Stilley suffered a controller problem just before the race and tried a couple of different controllers but couldn't capture the same feel. Rather than create more problems he decided to pull his very fast car out of the race. 

*Prize Winners*
Doug Smith won a Rollin Isbell painted NASCAR
Larry Ulsch won an Eddie Stilley painted NASCAR
Doug Smith won an Eddie Broyles prepared 16D Motor
Eddie Broyles won a Tom Marlowe prepared Cheetah 11 chassis
Rick Tomlinson won a $150 Gift Certificate toward a Who Dat Slot Box

Thank you to Rollin, Rick, Eddie B., Eddie S., Tom, Johnny, Pete Crawley and Steve Carpenter for supplying the door prizes.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have to ask.... am I reading your fast laps correctly? What timer are you using to count lap times to the millionths?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

martybauer31 said:


> I have to ask.... am I reading your fast laps correctly? What timer are you using to count lap times to the millionths?


Marty,

We use software from SRT. It's been around for quite a while. The only downside is that it runs strictly in DOS and you need a computer that has an ISA slot and has Windows 98 --- or older.

Here's a link to their website: SRT


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

And it's the only software I've seen that is guaranteed to be accurate to at least 5 places to the right of the decimal point, which really makes it nice for tracks that require qualifying runs like we used to have to do many years ago for lane choice. 

Like Rollin said, it will work on up to Windows 98 systems even though it was originally made for DOS 5.0 systems, but it does require an older computer with an ISA slot, which pretty much limits it to very old 386 style processors, or maybe very early Pentium III stuff. It's an awesome timing system that really helps with car tuning and chassis setup because you can see minor improvements in chassis changes.

Anyway, it was a very fun race night, just wish I could have done better in the second race.

Mike R


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry I didn't get the results up myself earlier, I was writing them up for both here and SARN but was getting tired last night, and there's been racing on TV all day. I'll just finish up the report and send it in to SARN, and post pics here when I can.

Thanks to Johnny for letting me run his car! It was fun to run around the track again, and luckily I didn't beat up his car too much. I think I had a gear change halfway through from 9/27 to 9/28, so the characteristics changed and I had to reset my controller. I'm more used to 9/27. I think it had a good chance to win if not for some offs and a few problems (which my coming off didn't help).

It was a good night of racing, and I'm looking forward to getting back on the track with an Audi R8 and a Dodge Charger! And after seeing the trucks, I'm okay with missing out on them.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Full list of raffle winners:

Raffle Winners

Flexible Worklight - Doug Smith
Outisight NASCAR Body Painted by Rollin Isbell - Doug Smith
Outisight NASCAR Body Painted by Eddie Stilley - Larry Ulsch
Pro-Slot 16-D Motor set up by Eddie Broyles - Doug Smith
Cheetah 11 Chassis set up by Tom Marlowe - Eddie Broyles
$150 Gift Certificate for Who Dat Boxes - Rick Tomlinson
Motor Box and pair of braid - JP Snyder
Motor Box and pair of braid - Lee Pinkstaff
Motor Box and Pro-Slot 36t Gear - Doug Smith
Motor Box and Pro-Slot 27t Gear - Tom Marlowe
Motor Box and Issue 224 Scale Auto Racing News - Tom Marlowe
Outisight NASCAR Body - Doug Smith
Ultimate Racing Products Wheel Straightening Tool - Mike Rigsby
Ultimate Racing Products Lead Wire - Eddie Stilley
Ultimate Racing Products Lead Wire - Tom Setzer
Ultimate Racing Products Lead Wire - Doug Smith


----------

